# Classic Barry Cryer



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A chancer is in court for shooting a protected bird.

Magistrate: What have you got to say for yourself?

Chancer: It was like this&#8230;I was out shooting grouse and just as I pulled the trigger the protected bird flew across my aim and there was nothing I could do about it.

Magistrate: What did you do with the bird?

Chancer: I ate it.

Magistrate: What did it taste like?

Chancer: Swan.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I didn't 'get it' at first, then I realised the chancer had previously tasted swan, which is protected, so he shouldn't have known what swan tasted like. 'Shot' himself in the foot methinks :lol: Barry Cryer humour can be an acquired 'taste' :wink:

Joe


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

If you have to explain why a joke is funny it ain't funny ;-)

Charlie


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Charlie said:


> If you have to explain why a joke is funny it ain't funny ;-)
> 
> Charlie


That's true. Next time I see Barry I'll tell him what you said :lol:

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Barry Crier said he came across someone on the high street trying to sell outsized footwear. The chap was shouting "Bigger shoe". :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

In case it needs explaining...Big Issue :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

maxfoutz said:


> I tell you what, I'll trade my stock 94 wheels for your Iforged wheels. Please send me your address so I can pack up my wheels.


No, sorry don't get it. You'll have to explain that one :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Crikey, more explaining; it must be the Barry Cryer effect. Is this thread populated by LSD users...no, not Limited Slip Differentials...Lysergic acid diethylamide :lol: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] Sounds American to me. Can I say that?

Me tea's ready. TTFN.

Joe


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

John-H said:


> maxfoutz said:
> 
> 
> > I tell you what, I'll trade my stock 94 wheels for your Iforged wheels. Please send me your address so I can pack up my wheels.
> ...


PMSL :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

barry cryer is kack,sorry i spent breakfast with the boring git in a b&b in whitby a few years ago just dont find him funny [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTgreeny said:


> barry cryer is kack,sorry i spent breakfast with the boring git in a b&b in whitby a few years ago just dont find him funny [smiley=book2.gif]


I once shared a Guinness in Saltburn with Joe Brown and The Bruvvers... there wasn't enough to go round. (that's one of mine)

Try these two from Barry

"Stannah have got a new, faster stairlift. It gets you up the stairs before you've forgotten why you went."

" When the kids at school found I had a nut allergy , they made me play Russian roulette with a bag of revels "

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> TTgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > barry cryer is kack,sorry i spent breakfast with the boring git in a b&b in whitby a few years ago just dont find him funny [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Like it :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Well it made me laugh!


----------

